# '11 IN SF Khristian Smith (11/27/2010)



## Jason Svoboda

*Small Forward*
Indianapolis (IN) Pike

*Ht:* 6-foot-5
*Wt:* 184 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

According to an article in the Indy Star, he has been offered by Indiana State:



> Smith said he has offers from Evansville, *Indiana State* and IUPUI. His stock rose as he improved throughout the season for a Pike team that advanced to the regional championship.


 
http://www.indystar.com/article/200...S02/Hamilton+Southeastern+s+Harris+gets+looks


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Anyone seen this kid play? Pike puts out a lot of hoops talent.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Anyone seen this kid play? Pike puts out a lot of hoops talent.


I don't believe I have. However, I'm going to try to get to a couple of his games this season if there is legit interest back to Indiana State from Khristian. I've heard he has been playing very, very well in summer AAU ball.


----------



## Little Eddie

Jason Svoboda said:


> I don't believe I have. However, I'm going to try to get to a couple of his games this season if there is legit interest back to Indiana State from Khristian. I've heard he has been playing very, very well in summer AAU ball.



I would hope he can do well against guys that sit down while they're playing...my goodness!

:bigsmile:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Little Eddie said:


> I would hope he can do well against guys that sit down while they're playing...my goodness!
> 
> :bigsmile:


 
That's just his skills... he scares them so bad they turn, sit down and toss the ball away. But really, I heard he performed really well in the recent Hoosier Shootout.


----------



## TreeTop

Just chiming in because I'm a Pike grad...

Would love to see anyone from my alma mater become a Sycamore.

Proud To Be  A Tree stated that Pike puts out a lot of hoops talent.

Courtney Lee
Robert Vaden
Jeff Teague

All were NBA draft picks between last year and this year.

The last Red Devils to play for ISU were LaSalle "Pee Wee" Thompson and Marcus Johnson (both recruited by Tates Locke).


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> The Spiece Indy Heat 17U Quarles squad has been unbeaten as well. 2010 Ohio commit Ethan Jacobs has been strong inside in the absence of 2012 behemoth AJ Hammons and Raphael Davis and Khristian Smith keep getting the ball to the hoop and it goes in or DeJuan Marrero is there to clean up. Point guards Steven Jamison and Brad Elam have been strong but for the Mongrel's money the best player for the Heat so far has been Yogi Ferrel the little point guard. Indianapolis Pike's Khristian Smith was outstanding on Monday at least.


 
http://hoopsmongrel.blogspot.com/2009/07/indiana-talent-on-display-in-cincinnati.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

For the Supporting Members, be sure to check out our interview with Khristian Smith. He reported that he is 6-foot-4, 184 pounds and he's currently got offers from State, Evansville and IUPUI.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Khristian has recently added offers from Drake and Morehead State.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Jason Svoboda said:


> For the Supporting Members, be sure to check out our interview with Khristian Smith. He reported that he is 6-foot-4, 184 pounds and he's currently got offers from State, Evansville and IUPUI.



Outstanding. I like this kid.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Jason Svoboda said:


> Khristian has recently added offers from Drake and Morehead State.



We're still his best offer in my opinion. 

Little Eddie, how high is the staff on this guy?


----------



## Little Eddie

No clue about this target...sorry.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Bummer.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

6.*Khristian Smith 6’4 Pike L+* Long, decent athlete, streaky shooter. Weakness= motor and handles

http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/08/2010-small-forward-rankings.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> The Indy Star article also mentioned Pike senior *Khristian Smith* wants to decide before his senior season. So far he has offers from Drake, Evansville, Morehead State, Indiana State, and Ron Hunter's IUPUI program. Smith has the size and athleticism of a high major prospect, and he is a versatile player who looks the part of a big time player for a mid-major program imo. He played very well leading Pike to a team camp victory at Purdue this summer without the help of Marquis Teague. He also looked very good in summer play alongside Teague, Deshawn Thomas, and company. He has several wonderful college options now which may be the best fit for him, but he's the type of athlete and talent that you find among the seniors who have breakout seasons and get high major attention in the spring if he chose to ride out the process and pursue that option. Smith will be visiting Eastern Illinois this weekend.


More from Hoops Mongrel


----------



## sycamorebacker

I saw him on TV and he looked pretty good.


----------



## shock3

Great athlete and overall very good offensively.  He would help ISU to get better quickly.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will be headed to Maine Central Institute prep school next season and then apparently has an offer to play for Mick Cronin at the University of Cincinnati.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=20104180386


----------



## sycamorebacker

shock3 said:


> Great athlete and overall very good offensively.  He would help ISU to get better quickly.



I think that is a stretch.  I'm not sure how much PT he could get.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Moved to 2011 section since he is going to prep school for a year.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Jason Svoboda said:


> Moved to 2011 section since he is going to prep school for a year.



Looks like he'll be a Cincy Bearcat after going to Maine Central..

http://www.bearcattalk.com/showthread.php?t=1754


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Looks like he'll be a Cincy Bearcat after going to Maine Central..
> 
> http://www.bearcattalk.com/showthread.php?t=1754


Correct. See post #20 above.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Jason Svoboda said:


> Correct. See post #20 above.



Opps..I've gotta read before I post.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Woah out of the woodwork!

Khristian, who is at Maine Center Institute prep, has decided to be a Sycamore! It looks like he and Cincinnati parted ways when they landed another wing player. Khristian also recently told Rivals he has grown another inch putting him at 6-foot-6.


----------



## True Blue

Awesome!   He sounds like a good one.


----------



## TreeTop

Yeah, I definitely didn't see that coming, great to hear!

Our first former Pike Red Devil since LaSalle Thompson and Marcus Johnson!


----------



## pbutler218

Congrats to the Sycamore coaches for landing an Indy area recruit...he sounds like a good one!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Woah out of the woodwork!
> 
> Khristian, who is at Maine Center Institute prep, has decided to be a Sycamore! It looks like he and Cincinnati parted ways when they landed another wing player. Khristian also recently told Rivals he has grown another inch putting him at 6-foot-6.



Jason - he committed via Twitter correct? Do you have another source on this? Not saying that your not right, just curious if we have anything more solid than Twitter? lol


Reason I ask, I just told my dad and he said, "what the hell is a Twitter?". So I had to ask!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Jason - he committed via Twitter correct? Do you have another source on this? Not saying that your not right, just curious if we have anything more solid than Twitter? lol
> 
> 
> Reason I ask, I just told my dad and he said, "what the hell is a Twitter?". So I had to ask!



Let me answer my own question since this place is dead tonight, gesh people only post after we lose to Ball State - what a shame! 

Golden reported this on his blog - a little more reliable than Twitter:
http://blogs.tribstar.com/downinthevalley/?p=385


----------



## Southgrad07

Here is his stats from his teams first tourney of the season. It was the National Showcase tourney for prep schools so all the best prep schools in the nation were there. Here is a link if anyone wants to look at the box scores.  

http://www.newenglandrecruitingreport.com/events/event/4/National-Prep-Showcase.php 

game 1-  18 pts 7 reb 3 ast  and 2 to in 38 mins. Team lost

game 2-  19 pts 5 reb 4 ast  and 0 to in 35 mins. Team won

Sounds like he originally committed to Cincy and then Cincy began to load up on wings and other recruits so Smith re-opened his commitment. Dont know if the break up was mutual or one sided but happy to have him as a sycamore next season. He should be ready to come in and play because going to prep school is like playing at a really good juco for a season! He will be playing against college level talent all season long.


----------



## Southgrad07

He's got some hops too. Found this picture of him on some cincy website


----------



## True Blue

I've never seen him play, but he sounds like a good one.  Also, read in todays paper that Kelyn Block is an assistant at Pike.  Maybe he helped get him here.  Not sure if Block was there last year or not.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I see that Neal Beshears is there also.  He was an IN all-star last year.  I'd like to have him also.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Here is his stats from his teams first tourney of the season. It was the National Showcase tourney for prep schools so all the best prep schools in the nation were there. Here is a link if anyone wants to look at the box scores.
> 
> http://www.newenglandrecruitingreport.com/events/event/4/National-Prep-Showcase.php
> 
> game 1-  18 pts 7 reb 3 ast  and 2 to in 38 mins. Team lost
> 
> game 2-  19 pts 5 reb 4 ast  and 0 to in 35 mins. Team won
> 
> Sounds like he originally committed to Cincy and then Cincy began to load up on wings and other recruits so Smith re-opened his commitment. Dont know if the break up was mutual or one sided but happy to have him as a sycamore next season. He should be ready to come in and play because going to prep school is like playing at a really good juco for a season! He will be playing against college level talent all season long.



I checked the box scores.  He's not doing good.  He's playing GREAT!


----------



## Jon

Golden says he projects to be a "Lathan style swingman".  If he's now 6'5" or 6'6", that could bode well...he could cause real matchup problems at the 3.  ESPN's writeup says that he's more of a 2 than a 3, though.

I don't completely understand how prep school works...does he come in as a Sophomore next year?


----------



## Lights Out

*Frosh*

No, he will be a freshmen.  Prep schools are like a buffer between High Schools and College.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jon said:


> Golden says he projects to be a "Lathan style swingman". If he's now 6'5" or 6'6", that could bode well...he could cause real matchup problems at the 3. ESPN's writeup says that he's more of a 2 than a 3, though.
> 
> I don't completely understand how prep school works...does he come in as a Sophomore next year?


Unless he spends the year working on his jumper, I see him as a "slasher" small forward. I saw him play once or twice at Pike and he was always around the basket.


----------



## dr. bucket

there's just something about the word "slasher" i find terrifying in a basketball sense


----------



## dr. bucket

Lights Out said:


> No, he will be a freshmen.  Prep schools are like a buffer between High Schools and College.



typically they give someone an extra year of high school to improve grades and/or test scores to gain admission to college. increasingly you are seeing kids leave high school a year early for prep school. lawrence north has had a couple recently. robert vaden was another. 

not sure who foots the bill. scholarships?

the ncaa talked about ending this loophole a couple of years ago and having it count as a year of eligibility. nothing happened though.


----------



## 4Q_iu

dr. bucket said:


> typically they give someone an extra year of high school to improve grades and/or test scores to gain admission to college. increasingly you are seeing kids leave high school a year early for prep school. lawrence north has had a couple recently. robert vaden was another.
> 
> not sure who foots the bill. scholarships?
> 
> the ncaa talked about ending this loophole a couple of years ago and having it count as a year of eligibility. nothing happened though.



I'd still rather have a kid red-shirt than go the prep school route.

now, if he HAD to go to prep school (PS) in order to gain university admission, I understand the PS route; if it's to gain maturity, strength, etc -- I want him on my campus, not half a country away, being wooed by every Bruce Pearl, Kelvin Sampson and John Calipari in the industry


----------



## Sycamore Proud

So a kid could go to prep school and red shirt as a freshman or any other year?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore Proud said:


> So a kid could go to prep school and red shirt as a freshman or any other year?



I believe that is correct.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I believe that is correct.



Sure -- the Prep school year is 'basically' just another year of high school

Very common for kids (athletes) to go that route...

Just another reason you have 23-24 YO Srs...  (unless they're BYU football players and have completed their mission...)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Small article on Khristian at MCI.

http://www.indystar.com/article/20101210/SPORTS02/12100334/Smith-Beshears-playing-at-Maine-Central-Institute?odyssey=mod%7Cnewswell%7Ctext%7CFever%7Cs


----------



## sycamorebacker

article about his commit.


http://www.newenglandrecruitingreport.com/news/article/1737/MCI-PostGrad-Makes-Pick.php


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

So what is this comment at the end of the article:

"He selected Indiana State over schools like Evansville, Drake, IUPUI, and Morehead State but was expected to see recruitment from higher levels following his performance last weekend."

????????????????? Is he committed or just "on-hold" & still looking?


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> So what is this comment at the end of the article:
> 
> "He selected Indiana State over schools like Evansville, Drake, IUPUI, and Morehead State but was expected to see recruitment from higher levels following his performance last weekend."
> 
> ????????????????? Is he committed or just "on-hold" & still looking?



It means he "would have" been recruited by bigger schools if he had waited, but chose to commit to ISU now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ranked 3rd best prep recruit for 2011 by New England Recruiting Report

http://www.newenglandrecruitingreport.com/rankings/maine.php



> Third ranked Khristian Smith was committed to Cincinnati when he opted to head to MCI, but now looks like a steal for Indiana State.


http://www.newenglandrecruitingreport.com/news/article/1775/2011-Rankings-Expanded-Maine.php


----------



## Bones

I am surprised that some of you don't know about the prep school stuff. Armon Bassett went to Hargrave Military Academy before going to IU.  Prep Schools are for kids who can't get the necessary SAT/ACT scores to get into Division one athletics. It is an alternative to JUCO's.  chances are these guys will have a tough time staying eligible.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Most of them don't have any problem and some make excellent grades.  I'm not worried.  Players go to prep school and then to college all the time.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah let's be real, it's not like staying eligible at Indiana State is difficult. I mean you have to completely not care or try to become ineligible. So I am not really worried about it either and if comes to something like that then good, he doesn't deserve to play college basketball at that point. Like I said, it's not that hard to make a 2.6 gpa at Indiana State, if you can make that and have enough % of degree completed bla bla bla then you are going to be fine. Smith will be coo.


----------



## True Blue

Steve Hart was always academically eligible and he  went to prep school, Bassett sdidnt have grade issues that I remember.  Some go to prep school so they don't have to burn 2 years at a JC.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

True Blue said:


> Steve Hart was always academically eligible



I was pretty young but if I recall Steve Hart was always board line eligible and I have heard stories of professors being asked to bail Steve Hart out - now how true those stories were, who knows? But I'm not sure he is a good example. lol


----------



## True Blue

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I was pretty young but if I recall Steve Hart was always board line eligible and I have heard stories of professors being asked to bail Steve Hart out - now how true those stories were, who knows? But I'm not sure he is a good example. lol



Rumors.  We don't know if that's true.  Doubt that was happening at IU and he was there for 2 years.  Im also fairly confident it didnt happen here with Waltman as coach.  I tutored a player at ISU who was "boarderline" eligible.  Waltman and the assistants would come to our sessions and ask me how he was doing and have me keep them updated on his progress.  They were very involved but in a holding him accountable kind of way.  Its a good example because in 4 years of college basketball Hart never missed a game due to academics.

Also last I heard, Hart was a successful financial advisor(or something along those lines) in Minneapolis.


----------



## Bones

Harry Marshall was suspended for half a season because he couldn't stay eligible.  He even took a summer math class that i was in, and lets just say he didn't do very well.  And for the Armon thing, yes he had academic issues.  His sohpomore yr in *High School* he was suspended for grades. Tom Crean kicked him off the team at IU for similar issues.  I believe you are misremembering if you dont think Armon had issues with grades.  Dude never got a degree, that is one of the reasons he went pro after lighting up Georgetown last year.  So based on what I have seen, yes you can have grade issues at state, and yes prep school guys might be questionable academically.  Having said that, Khristian looks like a highflyer and should be a key contributor.


----------



## True Blue

Bones said:


> Harry Marshall was suspended for half a season because he couldn't stay eligible.  He even took a summer math class that i was in, and lets just say he didn't do very well.  And for the Armon thing, yes he had academic issues.  His sohpomore yr in *High School* he was suspended for grades. Tom Crean kicked him off the team at IU for similar issues.  I believe you are misremembering if you dont think Armon had issues with grades.  Dude never got a degree, that is one of the reasons he went pro after lighting up Georgetown last year.  So based on what I have seen, yes you can have grade issues at state, and yes prep school guys might be questionable academically.  Having said that, Khristian looks like a highflyer and should be a key contributor.



First off we are talking about college, second off it was his junior year of high school and I'm well aware of it, and thirdly,  Crean kicked him off because Armon basically quit and wouldn't come to practice/ conditioning.

I also don't remember Harry Marshall going to prep school.  No sure why his name got brought up.


----------



## Bones

> I also don't remember Harry Marshall going to prep school. No sure why his name got brought up.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Because someone sad something like its not that hard to stay eligible at ISU, Harry was our best player at the time and he missed half a season. So it is possible to be declared ineligible at Indiana State.



> Yeah let's be real, it's not like staying eligible at Indiana State is difficult. I mean you have to completely not care or try to become ineligible. So I am not really worried about it either and if comes to something like that then good, he doesn't deserve to play college basketball at that point. Like I said, it's not that hard to make a 2.6 gpa at Indiana State, if you can make that and have enough % of degree completed bla bla bla then you are going to be fine.


----------



## True Blue

Bones said:


> Because someone sad something like its not that hard to stay eligible at ISU, Harry was our best player at the time and he missed half a season. So it is possible to be declared ineligible at Indiana State.



Ok but we're talking about prep schools.   There was also some personal things going on in Harry's life that most don't know about that causes him to be ineligible from what I've heard.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Prep School is Good Option*

Prep schools are a great option for athletes who need a year to mature physically and/or mentally. Academics are not the only reason someone can benefit from an extra year. You lose a year of eligibility for every year you play for a junior college. You can go to a good prep school for a year and later red shirt for a year without losing any eligibility. It is important to find a good one who has a coach who will make sure you get significant minutes  but, apart from that, I see little downside to going to a prep school. Most college coaches develop a good relationship with one or more prep school coaches so they can send prospective athletes to a prep school when they are out of scholarships and they believe the athlete will blossom with an extra year against good competition. Prep school coaches who have a good relationship with a college coach usually do what they can to assure the college coach that the athlete will maintain his commitment to attend the school that nurtured him.


----------



## SycfromBirth

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9Ka7bnp3fM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9Ka7bnp3fM[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzFxCnr2VuQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzFxCnr2VuQ[/ame]

Not sure if anyone posted these or not previously, just looked quickly--he is #32 on the white team.

Seems to be a very good passer, he gets good position in the post and scores a couple easy buckets.  It will be interesting to see him play the 3 (or 2) at ISU--they primarily had him at the 4 during this particular game on Youtube.


----------



## IndyMitchell

Looks to have decent size.  Looks a lot like a young Carl Richard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NEPSAC Class AAA Championship - MCI 73, New Hampton 56.

Guess who was named the MVP? 

Khristian Smith. He had 28 today. Amazing day to be a Sycamore!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice article and video on Khristian and his championship MCI squad.






http://espn.go.com/blog/boston/high-school/post/_/id/5540/mci-completes-surprise-aaa-title-run


----------



## Eleven

Certainly bodes well doesn't it...
I bet he's feeling even better about his decision right about now.


----------



## Southgrad07

Good interview with him in the article. This kid is the one I think can come in right away and help us out! Sounds like he is happy to be committed to state and with the where this team is headed in the coming seasons who can blame him. Anyone know when he is planning on signing his LOI?


----------



## Eleven

Is he still a "verbal"?
Glad to know that he was aware of ISU's success during the interview.


----------



## Southgrad07

Eleven said:


> Is he still a "verbal"?
> Glad to know that he was aware of ISU's success during the interview.



IDK I assume so just because it says verbal up by his name. He could of signed already and I just am out of the loop, thats why im asking. lol


----------



## Eleven

ESPN still has him as verbal... 
I guess the Prep School year made him a "free agent".
I see that other schools listed are:  Evansville, Drake, IUPUI and Morehead State

Of those... only 2 are conference champions this year! ;-)


----------



## sycamorebacker

I think he committed after the fall signing period.  He has to wait until the spring.


----------



## sycamorebacker

IndyMitchell said:


> Looks to have decent size.  Looks a lot like a young Carl Richard.



Maybe it's just me, but I see some similarity between the two Smiths.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I think he committed after the fall signing period. He has to wait until the spring.


Correct. Spring signing period starts April 15th I believe.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Former Pike standout *Khristian Smith* (Indiana State commit) was named Most Valuable Player of the New England Preparatory School Athletic Council Class AAA Tournament last week. Smith, who attends Maine Central Institute, scored 28 points in a 73-56 win over New Hampton (N.H.) in the championship and 15 points in an 87-68 win over top-seeded Brewster (N.H.) in the semifinals.

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...ng-Kokomo-s-run-brings-memories-good-old-days


----------



## IndyMitchell

That is a nice win for his team and a special honor!  There are A LOT of Division 1 players in that league!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Have the Sycamores received K. Smith's LOI yet?  Have not seen any news of it?


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Have the Sycamores received K. Smith's LOI yet?  Have not seen any news of it?



I haven't seen an announcement.  I wonder if he is visiting this weekend to Meet Pendleton or another '11 recruit.  Maybe we will get a multiple announcement Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Teamwork

Who is Pendleton ?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Teamwork said:


> Who is Pendleton ?



http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?p=91989#post91989


----------



## Teamwork

?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I'm hearing there are some NCAA Clearinghouse issues they are still trying to resolve.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Believe he is coming in for an official visit next weekend. Not sure where he stands on his grades yet, but I believe he was waiting for grades to come in from MCI.


----------



## Bluethunder

So is this a case of MCI being slow to get his transcripts together and shipped out to State/NCAA or is it a case of him possibly being academically ineligible?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> So is this a case of MCI being slow to get his transcripts together and shipped out to State/NCAA or is it a case of him possibly being academically ineligible?



Your second case is probably more likely. He will probably be a prop next year and attend Indiana State. Don't expect that he will actually play until next season 2012-2013.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Your second case is probably more likely. He will probably be a prop next year and attend Indiana State. Don't expect that he will actually play until next season 2012-2013.



Would be a major bummer to me. I think he has the best chance of helping us right away, but I've never seen brown or burnett play.


----------



## Callmedoc

From my understanding he is in pretty good shape academics wise, he seems to be really looking forward to signing on that dotted line!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> From my understanding he is in pretty good shape academics wise, he seems to be really looking forward to signing on that dotted line!



Thats not my understanding... I think he's still going to come to Indiana State no doubt, but I'm assuming as a prop and that means he's going to have to gain his eligibility while at Indiana State. We have been hearing this, "he's visiting next week and signing then" stuff for about a month now. I'm not hearing really good vibes at this point - I am sure on a personal level he is still hopeful that this thing will just work-it-self out and so am I to be quite honest.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Boy, wouldn't that put a serious black mark on the prep school's resume?  I mean, don't kids usually go that route specifically to qualify academically?  If so, and then this happens, I can't think that'll help their recruitment of new students...:krazy:


----------



## Callmedoc

Well pretty regularly SSOM is right on the money but I hope that he is very very off on this


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thats not my understanding... I think he's still going to come to Indiana State no doubt, but I'm assuming as a prop and that means he's going to have to gain his eligibility while at Indiana State. We have been hearing this, "he's visiting next week and signing then" stuff for about a month now. I'm not hearing really good vibes at this point - I am sure on a personal level he is still hopeful that this thing will just work-it-self out and so am I to be quite honest.


He's actually on campus today but I agree on the rest. There is some issue holding up the signing.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> He's actually on campus today.



Shocking! lol I guess we might find out sooner or later then. Just because he signs (if indeed he does) doesn't necessarily mean he will be eligible.


----------



## Callmedoc

Yeah via his twitter he is on campus today.


----------



## bigsportsfan

IndyTreeFan said:


> Boy, wouldn't that put a serious black mark on the prep school's resume?  I mean, don't kids usually go that route specifically to qualify academically?  If so, and then this happens, I can't think that'll help their recruitment of new students...:krazy:



Great point.  I have seen many poor students go to such schools and they always wind up being eligible for their freshman years.  I'm not sure I could name one who didn't, although there must be some.

Hope he gets everything worked out OK.  Makes the signing of Burnett even more important if KS can't play next year -- maybe Greg was thinking about that.  I imagine so.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Was dressed and in a team picture that Megan posted on her wall today.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Was dressed and in a team picture that Megan posted on her wall today.



Is this a sign he won't be a prop?


----------



## sycamorebacker

we don't have a scholarship available.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

grayshirt????


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore Proud said:


> grayshirt????



Grayshirts wouldn't show up in a team picture probably.


----------



## region rat

He is not shown on the Roster on "GoSycamores".


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I heard lately (within the last week) that Khristian is at school, and is working to get qualified academically for next year, which the coaches fully expect him to do.  Sounds like the kid is really determined to see the floor for us.  He'll look outstanding in Royal Blue!!!


----------



## 4Q_iu

long gone said:


> He is not shown on the Roster on "GoSycamores".



Can he 'act' as a Manager?


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> Can he 'act' as a Manager?



I don't believe that is allowed


----------



## BlueSycamore

4Q_iu said:


> Can he 'act' as a Manager?



Good question and a good idea ?  We could call Calipari or one of his recruiting guru counterparts for an answer.  No........forget that, it would be too minor an issue for him to be concerned with whether or not the NCAA would care ?  They have larger NCAA rules to try and circumvent.

GO SYCAMORES !


----------



## BlueSycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> Was dressed and in a team picture that Megan posted on her wall today.



Any chance Megan would post or allow you to post the photo or a link to it on here?  Just asking...............................


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Khristain has number 32 for those of you wondering.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Now official. He'll be on the roster next year. Long time coming and shows you what hard work will do for you. Easily my favorite player on the roster.


----------



## sycamorebacker

One thing for sure - with Samuels, Smith, Smith and Bell replacing CR, MW, JP and DL, we're adding a lot of inches.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> Now official. He'll be on the roster next year. Long time coming and shows you what hard work will do for you. Easily my favorite player on the roster.



already one of my favorites as well. You can tell he loves the university and has worked hard to get eligble.  If he keeps it up in the classroom next fall he'll definitely be starting or at least playing big minutes.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Congrats to Khristain on a working hard and fulfilling a goal. Welcome to the Sycamore family and keep the hard work attitude.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> One thing for sure - with Samuels, Smith, Smith and Bell replacing CR, MW, JP and DL, we're adding a lot of inches.



That's what she said.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Proud of you Khristian...keep up the great work.


----------



## TreeTop

Red Devils in the house!

Welcome to the roster Khristian!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Congrats to Khristain on a working hard and fulfilling a goal. Welcome to the Sycamore family and keep the hard work attitude.



Well said.  Welcome Khristain.


----------



## region rat

The family welcomes you.  A number of people around and on the team think both of the Smith's joining the team this coming season are "excellent players" and will mark another exciting era for ISU basketball.


----------



## BrokerZ

I agree with all the recent comments.  I think Khristian Smith will be a key contributor to the team next year, and could immediately be one of our best players.  Maybe I'm putting too high of expectations on him, but I'm hoping Khristian can be the scoring threat we've so desperately needed lately.  

I too like the fact that he's hungry.  The guy has had to work very hard individually to keep in shape and to do what he needed to do academically.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Can hardly wait to see this guy in action.  Probably not as much as he does having had to sit out this past season but I too am very anxious to see his game.


----------



## TreeTop




----------



## region rat

Is that K. Smith on the bench assisting as a coach or grad assistant?


----------



## meistro

region rat said:


> Is that K. Smith on the bench assisting as a coach or grad assistant?



Yes, as a grad assistant. Announced it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## region rat

meistro said:


> Yes, as a grad assistant. Announced it a couple weeks ago.



Thaks and great I like the way he actively talks to the to players during the time outs.


----------



## pbutler218

Does anyone know where Khristian is going to coach?? Saw where he was saying goodbye to Terre Haute.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> Does anyone know where Khristian is going to coach?? Saw where he was saying goodbye to Terre Haute.



His bio says Texas Tech.


----------



## pbutler218

Jason Svoboda said:


> His bio says Texas Tech.



Good for him.


----------



## pbutler218

Saw Khristian on the Texas Tech sideline at Madison Square Garden tonight. They are playing Louisville right now on ESPN as part of the Jimmy V Classic.


----------



## treeman

Have that feeling he will be back in Terre Haute someday. Don't know him personally or anything, but the kid bleeds blue.


----------



## pbutler218

Khristian just got hired as an assistant coach at Ball State.


----------

